# JBL MS-8 $130 shipped!! Refurb's direct from Harman.



## imjustjason

JBL MS 8 Car Audio System Integration Processor | eBay

For $130 you could almost make your money back selling off the peripherals. :laugh:


----------



## Brian_smith06

Wow. I think I may have to jump on one. At that price its a no brainer


----------



## Bayboy

Snagged!


----------



## WhereAmEye?

I'm getting one for sure just for price, thanks


----------



## DLO13

if i didnt just buy an engagement ring....this would go into the ladie's tacoma.


----------



## Bayboy

9 have sold since I bought one. Better get a move on people!!!!


----------



## nadcicle

Yoink!!


----------



## imjustjason

They just added more, there were only 7, now there's 16 available.


----------



## Bayboy

Yeah I noticed that.... still wouldn't wait too long. That number dwindled pretty fast in a little over an hour!


----------



## WhereAmEye?

They'll be gone by 4 i bet. (Eastern time)


----------



## Mike Bober

Thanks Jason! I bought one, now i need a car to put it in! hmmm


----------



## Beckerson1

Goodness. Hell ya why not.


----------



## naiku

All gone by the look of it. 36 sold, I wonder how many went to people on here.


----------



## thehatedguy

****, I can't get to ebay until I get off at 9.


----------



## imjustjason

When I got one I was the second to buy one, then I linked the auction here and 34 more sold in an hour, so I would guess 35 sold to people here.

That was the deal of the year so far.


----------



## Bayboy

Not all 35. Some went to the FB forum as well. My apologies for spreading the word, but it was for a good cause. Not everyone could afford something nice like most here. Sorry.


----------



## Beckerson1

Feel bad for the guy who paid 399.99 for it lol


----------



## Guest

Man.... I couldn't get signed in quick enough.... All gone...

If these pop up again I'm all over it


----------



## RMAT

Got one


----------



## SPAZ

Damn I missed out!


----------



## jdigital

Really wish I could have got in on this, congrats to those who managed to snag one.


----------



## ballistic1350

If anyone got one and is having second thoughts, pm me. I'll pay $$ since I missed out


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Definitely deal of the year so far


----------



## Souldrop

Damn. I missed it. Very great deal!


----------



## thehatedguy

Someone let me know when they put more of the 660 mids out there.


----------



## schmiddr2

Wow. I paid $200 and didn't even think about it.


----------



## 1fishman

imjustjason said:


> JBL MS 8 Car Audio System Integration Processor | eBay
> 
> For $130 you could almost make your money back selling off the peripherals. :laugh:


Thanks for the tip. I got one and now my rear fill will have its own DSP. Thanks again great head's-up.


----------



## mmiller

Resale value for the MS-8 just went down the toilet.... Great deal for the guys that got in though.


----------



## JVD240

Daaaaaaaammmnnnn. Who scooped em all?

Someone have some spares they want to re-sell?

PM me.


----------



## The real Subzero

I got one coming


----------



## Babs

He shoots he scores


----------



## Jayvuu

fuuuuuu................ deal of the year.


----------



## schmiddr2

Bayboy said:


> Not all 35. Some went to the FB forum as well. My apologies for spreading the word, but it was for a good cause. Not everyone could afford something nice like most here. Sorry.


Why would you do that. He shared with this community. If there where hundreds it wouldn't matter, but with just a few dozen wait a few days next time before reposting peoples links to hot deals elsewhere.


----------



## sierrarider

Wow! What a deal!!!


----------



## cajunner

and I had just been checking in on Harmon's clearance/refurb site for just this sort of thing, like 2 days ago...

I agree, with so many here who could use an MS-8 and who knows is out there flipping them off of FaceBook, don't call in the strangers. They don't care about you, like we care...


slightly perturbed by that move...


----------



## Bayboy

Several there, or many rather, are/were from here. Not like it was a ***** move stabbing folks in the back... or least not intended in that way. My apologies to those who wanted in & couldn't get in, but I can't help but also think of the numerous times those here that have done the same thing in the past. Many have hoarded sale items and flipped them right on these boards and elsewhere. Plus many of these people have moved past that particular piece for other units so what was their intentions?? Besides, it wasn't that many people there who got one, but I see now how things are.... I'm cool with it though somewhat disturbed. I've let them know that it will no longer be anything between. Dropped, over, & done with.


----------



## Gn4rkillz

Yeah if someone here doesn't need it or cant find a use for it... Pm me I'll make sure you don't lose money on the deal.


----------



## The real Subzero

schmiddr2 said:


> Why would you do that. He shared with this community. If there where hundreds it wouldn't matter, but with just a few dozen wait a few days next time before reposting peoples links to hot deals elsewhere.





cajunner said:


> and I had just been checking in on Harmon's clearance/refurb site for just this sort of thing, like 2 days ago...
> 
> I agree, with so many here who could use an MS-8 and who knows is out there flipping them off of FaceBook, don't call in the strangers. They don't care about you, like we care...
> 
> 
> slightly perturbed by that move...


I think you guys are acting like a bunch of girls. Are you the only ones that are interested in good sound quality? I bought one and I was in another group we I seen his share, I compete in sound quality competitions and I shared it with my team whom also compete in sound quality competitions. I even shared it with my good friend who is over seas serving. Yall going to ***** about that too? Grow up kids. Good deals deserve to be spread to everyone, not just in this forum.



Bayboy said:


> Several there, or many rather, are/were from here. Not like it was a ***** move stabbing folks in the back... or least not intended in that way. My apologies to those who wanted in & couldn't get in, but I can't help but also think of the numerous times those here that have done the same thing in the past. Many have hoarded sale items and flipped them right on these boards and elsewhere. Plus many of these people have moved past that particular piece for other units so what was their intentions?? Besides, it wasn't that many people there who got one, but I see now how things are.... I'm cool with it though somewhat disturbed. I've let them know that it will no longer be anything between. Dropped, over, & done with.


You have no reason to apologize. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Woosey

Bayboy said:


> Not all 35. Some went to the FB forum as well. My apologies for spreading the word, but it was for a good cause. Not everyone could afford something nice like most here. Sorry.


Is there a diyma only members rule on this product? If not.. Then others have no right to whine about it if you ask me...

How i see it bayboy does not need to excuse himself for spreading a word that could be found elsewhere too...

My 0.02$..


----------



## pjc

Everyone is entitled to a heads up on a killer deal. No need to apologize for anything. I bet even folks here will try to flip a few for profit. And I would t blame them. No need to explain yourself Bayboy. Good job homie.


----------



## maggie-g

dang that is cheap! I should have picked one up as a backup. Congrats to all those who got one.


----------



## Bayboy

As a forewarning..... Harman has sent order info on the remanufactured units. Model number is designated "MS-8-Z". Be aware of that if any of you happen to come across one for sale. Harman required a phone # during the transaction so I'm sure warranty can not be transferred. What you're willing to pay is upon you, but this to help avoid flipping of items in that deal.


----------



## schmiddr2

Well for someone to post them here for you, and you to then post them off some place for others was not very favorable to anyone viewing this thread after you. If you think that matters or not, I'm ok with disagreeing on. But people are not as likely to post the real finds if they think they will just get shuffled off on FB.


----------



## ballistic1350

So wait they still do the same thing as the regular ms8 right?


----------



## Bayboy

ballistic1350 said:


> So wait they still do the same thing as the regular ms8 right?


It's a mere remanufactured unit.


----------



## Bayboy

schmiddr2 said:


> Well for someone to post them here for you, and you to then post them off some place for others was not very favorable to anyone viewing this thread after you. If you think that matters or not, I'm ok with disagreeing on. But people are not as likely to post the real finds if they think they will just get shuffled off on FB.


I have apologized and let others know of my intentions. You act like it was some sort of ill-willed intent. It was not a diyma exclusive and am sure you can conceive that deal was actually open to many others all over that subscribe to Harman's ebay site. The posting of deals here aren't going to stop. That's absurd to even think so. Whats even more absurd is the fact that many HERE in the past have openly hoarded deal items in the past while others were left out in the cold. I am also zure many ebay dealers opted for some without my or this forum's help and we all know how that will be. How does that differ from what you say of me while no words were said to them? I always took it as first come first serve... simply my loss and without bitterness. Many of those guys that was able to grab one are from here as you saw their reply. This wasn't whored out to some open forum full of wolves. No exclusive deals were shared. I am an open & honest person that at least had the guts to admit things. If that bothers you, so be it... but its over & done with. The assumption that all items were to be sold to only members here and that they would be waiting for them when they were ready is just beyond my comprehension. I really don't know what else to say.


----------



## schmiddr2

That's a lot of assumptions about assumptions. All I'm saying is next time wait 24hrs before reposting somewhere else; many people can't view this website all day long. I have an ms8 so it's not as if I am upset about missing out. But you did it so quickly that it might as well have just been posted on FB to start with. No hard feelings and no need to say sorry.


----------



## Ultimateherts

Bayboy said:


> It's a mere remanufactured unit.





ballistic1350 said:


> So wait they still do the same thing as the regular ms8 right?


The answer would be YES


----------



## ballistic1350

Thank you


----------



## cubdenno

Bayboy, you did nothing wrong. You broke no etiquette and frankly, you di a nice thing offering it up elsewhere to give other people a chance. trust me, if you did wait 24 hours, it would have been a week required. If you waited a week, it should have been a month...

Some people are just gonna ***** no matter what.


----------



## pjc

This is silly. Post the deal wherever you want. More than diyma is entitled to a good deal.


----------



## pjc

Suggesting that someone waits 24 hours before posting else where makes no sense. They will all be sold by that point and posting the info will be pointless.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Dang...that was fast...all sold out.


----------



## Darth SQ

Bayboy said:


> Several there, or many rather, are/were from here. Not like it was a ***** move stabbing folks in the back... or least not intended in that way. My apologies to those who wanted in & couldn't get in, but I can't help but also think of the numerous times those here that have done the same thing in the past. Many have hoarded sale items and flipped them right on these boards and elsewhere. Plus many of these people have moved past that particular piece for other units so what was their intentions?? Besides, it wasn't that many people there who got one, but I see now how things are.... I'm cool with it though somewhat disturbed. I've let them know that it will no longer be anything between. Dropped, over, & done with.


This is just ridiculous to think you have to post an apology here for telling friends somewhere else about these?
For the record, I am in the same FB group you are and would have done the same thing.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## pjc

Yeah I'll post here, caraudiojunkies.com, and a couple of the powerstroke forums I'm on. No need to be "secretive" or exclusive to diyma.


----------



## Beckerson1

Wow. 

Jealous much?

People you have to understand that we are fortunate this deal was even posted here. Bayboy isn't obligated to post any deals here and isn't contractually obligated to keep any deals for DIYMA only. 

I won't lie, if I had the extra cash I would have bought as much as I could have and turned around an sold the extras, even if the warranty didn't transfer (at a profit yes but still at a hell of a deal to the buyer and I would have made sure it was 100% operational). It's life guys, get over it. 

You win some and lose some. I can't tell you how many deals went by were I would have loved to have the item but due to life (work, time of deal, ect...) I wasn't able to get in on it. Just get over it and stop crying.


Im just happy I was able to get one. Now I can surprise my bro and sell the Audio control LC2i, and a few other items which would equate to the same price. Even though he's on stock speakers (other then sub) this will be a wonderful upgrade for him.


----------



## CDT FAN

TrickyRicky said:


> Dang...that was fast...all sold out.


I checked the link yesterday within an hour of the original post and they were already all gone by then. That was a killer deal. Basically about $100 for essentially a new unit. I paid $300 (which I thought was a good deal) for a used one, which I have yet to even hook up.


----------



## ChrisB

I don't see why Bayboy is apologizing since eBay is fair game for ALL. Hell, I knew about this deal before the forum post and the Strictly Sound Quality Facebook listing. If I had shared it and someone whined about it, I'd just have one thing to say: "DEAL WITH IT!"

FWIW, I am subscribed to several listing terms on eBay and receive those listings via email.


----------



## evangojason

Thank you for posting this deal on FB Badboy! I saw it and jumped on it. If this was posted on FB first and someone then posted it here no one would be saying "let the FB group have first dibs". Ridiculous, Thanks again!


----------



## CDT FAN

Here's your chance to bid on one of these and get a great deal on the 300% markup price of $300.

New JBL MS 8 2 Car Audio System Integration Digital Processor New | eBay


----------



## pjc

*What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

Did it vanish????


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

sold out. :/


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

Within an hour.


----------



## pjc

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

I know they sold out. But the thread maybe got a little too "heated" for diyma?


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

They are all gone, thread turned to crap, no need for it anymore.


----------



## Victor_inox

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



imjustjason said:


> They are all gone, thread turned to crap, no need for it anymore.


 THere were some people blaming OP for sharing that on FB as well like DIYMA has any exclusive right on hot deals, assholes!
130 MS8 sold out in an hour surprise surprise. Now resale value goes down the drain. I know I`d buy one but now I know how much I`d be willing to pay.


----------



## The ///Man

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

Forum people are terrible. OP did a nice thing.


----------



## pjc

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

People getting butt hurt way too easy. Oh well. Congrats to those who got one.


----------



## sunshinefc3s

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

Not sure how/why this mere handful of refurbished units affects market value of the existing used units. Its not like there is an unlimited supply of these cheap units out there. The deal is gone, value gets reset to wherever a willing buyer/seller negotiate.


----------



## Victor_inox

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



The ///Man said:


> Forum people are terrible. OP did a nice thing.


Agreed, it wouldn`t surprise me if he will never post any hot deals for us here.

I`m sure some out of those 35 bought it for quick buck resale instead of using themselves but that`s life, you can`t prevent that.


----------



## CDT FAN

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

I thought the OP was considerate to mention to whomever he wanted.

The auction has been going on since Dec 16. 

Item Revision Details

I can't believe it took a month for those to sell out with that price. We just happened to catch it on the last hour.

JBL MS 8 Car Audio System Integration Processor | eBay

Now you see people starting to auction them off for a nice profit. ~300% markup. These were marked from Harmon as MS-8-Z. The may be refurbs, but they still have the full warranty for the person who bought them. I wonder if the warranty transfers if it is resold.

New JBL MS 8 2 Car Audio System Integration Digital Processor New | eBay

This info may be useful in future negotiations.


----------



## Victor_inox

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

mark that seller he sell refurbished units as new and that is a lie.


----------



## CDT FAN

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



Victor_inox said:


> mark that seller he sell refurbished units as new and that is a lie.


I noticed that myself, but I didn't want to rock the boat too hard.


----------



## Victor_inox

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



CDT FAN said:


> I noticed that myself, but I didn't want to rock the boat too hard.


well... I do.


----------



## Bayboy

The OP didn't share the deal. I did with others who wanted one. That's done, dead, & buried. No reason not to post further deals. However, that ebay link is just what I figured would happen. Some ebay sellers would grab a bunch and jack up the prices. Be on the lookout for the designation of MS-8-Z meaning remanufactured. Nothing wrong with it except does the warranty still hold from Harman? Is that price worth it knowing it's from a middleman that doubled the price? That's up to the end user.


----------



## BowDown

Not even for 130$. Lol.


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

Damn I have gotten mad when I miss a good deal, like the last one (it was a $5k amp and sold on ebay within minutes of being listed for less than 650.00, guess who got it? ANDY) I did get mad but that is not going to solve anything. 

So sad that folks got so mad that they wanted to beat up the OP or whoever posted the link LATE...lol.


----------



## WhereAmEye?

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

:dead_horse:


----------



## Victor_inox

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

I know I would be mad if Andy snatched something under me and most likely scammed seller in process.


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

I was the original poster of the deal. I was the second person to purchase one, bought it for my son's car, the auction had been live over 5 hours at that time. Then once I posted the deal here they sold 34 more in less than an hour. I'd say the fakebook share accounts for several of the sales.


----------



## Bayboy

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

Okay... call me dumb, but who is Andy??


----------



## zinophile

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

Is there a way to let the people bidding on this on eBay that the seller is a weasel?


----------



## zinophile

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

....


----------



## Beckerson1

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



zinophile said:


> Is there a way to let the people bidding on this on eBay that the seller is a weasel?


Really?

This must mean every person who bought something for a deal and sold it for a profit is bad/evil/immoral. I could see it if he were asking for a ludicrous starting amount but it was placed under NEW asking price. Bids are bids. That's up to the buyer. I would have done the same thing if I had the extra funds to get more then the one I got. If warranty doesn't transfer, well that's up to the buyer. 

There is NOTHING wrong with that listing. The condition accurately describes the item as New Other (A new, unused item with absolutely no signs of wear. The item may be missing the original packaging, or in the original packaging but not sealed. *The item may be a factory second* or a new, unused item with defects. See the seller’s listing for full details and description of any imperfections.) 

Definition:

*Factory seconds*, also known as refurbished goods or simply as seconds, are retail items which, through minor fault of manufacture, are sold to the public for a reduced rate, rather than being discarded.


----------



## zinophile

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

They should have written so in their description of the product. They are not evil, just dishonest. I could care less if they make money off it. Just be honest about what you are selling.


----------



## Beckerson1

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



zinophile said:


> They should have written so in their description of the product. They are not evil, just dishonest. It's not a factory second, it is re-furbished unit.


Read the official definition of a factory second which I included above but will post bellow here

Also on the Ebay listing you will see the official condition of the item I clearly states what the item is.


"There is NOTHING wrong with that listing. The condition accurately describes the item as New Other (A new, unused item with absolutely no signs of wear. The item may be missing the original packaging, or in the original packaging but not sealed. The item may be a factory second or a new, unused item with defects. See the seller’s listing for full details and description of any imperfections.) 

Definition:

Factory seconds, also known as refurbished goods or simply as seconds, are retail items which, through minor fault of manufacture, are sold to the public for a reduced rate, rather than being discarded."


----------



## pjc

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

Honestly if I would have saw the listing early I would have easily bought 20 of them at $130. And you can bet I would have attempted to resell them at $275 all day long.


----------



## Beckerson1

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



pjc said:


> Honestly if I would have saw the listing early I would have easily bought 20 of them at $130. And you can bet I would have attempted to resell them at $275 all day long.


Yep yep


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

There's always alibaba....LOL.


Who uses vaporizer pens? Am trying to get some ImagPlus pens (minimum of 5) and if I can get them much cheaper than their 89.95 retail or the 59.95 discount @wizardpuff then I would be all over it as they are SELLING like pancakes.


----------



## pjc

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

I'm not here to take advantage of fellow diyma members but if I can find my build off something like that I would.


----------



## Beezlebub

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

I bought 3 of them, lol


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

^^^hang him^^^

lol wait for the angry mob that didn't get one, lol.


----------



## Ultimateherts

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

So are we deleting all of the archived HOT DEALS because they are no longer available?


----------



## pjc

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



Ultimateherts said:


> So are we deleting all of the archived HOT DEALS because they are no longer available?


Nah. More to it than that. Feelings got hurt. Chat was going nowhere. I'm sure this one will get closed too.


----------



## Victor_inox

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



Beezlebub said:


> I bought 3 of them, lol


will you sell me one for 130?


----------



## hurrication

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

I'll buy one for $180 if someone wants to make a quick 50..


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



hurrication said:


> I'll buy one for $180 if someone wants to make a quick 50..


Nice....quick easy 50 bucks.


----------



## hurrication

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



Beckerson1 said:


> Read the official definition of a factory second which I included above but will post bellow here
> 
> Also on the Ebay listing you will see the official condition of the item I clearly states what the item is.
> 
> 
> "There is NOTHING wrong with that listing. The condition accurately describes the item as New Other (A new, unused item with absolutely no signs of wear. The item may be missing the original packaging, or in the original packaging but not sealed. The item may be a factory second or a new, unused item with defects. See the seller’s listing for full details and description of any imperfections.)
> 
> Definition:
> 
> Factory seconds, also known as refurbished goods or simply as seconds, are retail items which, through minor fault of manufacture, are sold to the public for a reduced rate, rather than being discarded."


If you were going car shopping and you had your eye on a new car at the dealer lot with just a couple miles on it, would you be upset if you bought it and found out afterwards that it had been in a bad wreck on its first test drive and the dealership had repaired it and sold it as new without mentioning the accident?


----------



## momax_powers

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*

I'm very butt hurt because Harman doesn't accept payment from Canadian accounts even if its being shipped within the US


----------



## imjustjason

Restored the old thread and merged in the new one, have at it.


----------



## ScarySkulls

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



momax_powers said:


> I'm very butt hurt because Harman doesn't accept payment from Canadian accounts even if its being shipped within the US


I share the same opinion.

I'm looking into things like prepaid visa etc now.


----------



## Bayboy

Whats odd about that is they show in tracking info they're coming from or through Ontario. You would think it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## nadcicle

Bayboy said:


> Whats odd about that is they show in tracking info they're coming from or through Ontario. You would think it wouldn't be a problem.


That's Ontario California, just south of Rancho Cucamonga where Craig and Day Day were staying in Next Friday.


----------



## Bayboy

Wow!! Never heard of the place.... then again not a fan of that movie or most movies & television for that matter.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



pjc said:


> Honestly if I would have saw the listing early I would have easily bought 20 of them at $130. And you can bet I would have attempted to resell them at $275 all day long.


You'd make a great Ferengi. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Beckerson1

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



hurrication said:


> If you were going car shopping and you had your eye on a new car at the dealer lot with just a couple miles on it, would you be upset if you bought it and found out afterwards that it had been in a bad wreck on its first test drive and the dealership had repaired it and sold it as new without mentioning the accident?


Sure I would be.

When talking about the Ebay ad though everything is covered as far as Ebay is concerned. The proper condition is described. It's a bit broad but that's up to the buyer to ask questions. Same thing as the situation as the above quote. It's a shame but anymore its always good to have the car looked at by a trusted individual before you buy.


----------



## pjc

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You'd make a great Ferengi.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Had to google what that was. Ha. 

I doubt anyone here would act as a middle man and not want to profit at least something.


----------



## 1fishman

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You'd make a great Ferengi.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Gold Press Latium, More power to the entrepreneur's!


----------



## fcarpio

Dang, I missed it.


----------



## Victor_inox

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



pjc said:


> Had to google what that was. Ha.
> 
> I doubt anyone here would act as a middle man and not want to profit at least something.


You are mistaken brother, a lot of members here help each other with CL ads, shipping, etc. others snatching cheap goodies to make a quick buck.
I helped a few and being helped as well.
what do we profit aside from reputation?


----------



## Bayboy

That doesn't stop those who hoard & profit, but the debate on that is useless for you will never stop those who choose to simply profit in this hobby rather than help. They have their own rights just like everyone else. It's just a matter of what side of the fence you choose to be on. Really no right or wrong. But I do find it funny that before the sale no one really gave two hoots about the MS-8 since the classified ones didn't move too fast. Now this comes up and all hell breaks loose. Guess I'm part of the cause, but really don't give a damn anymore. I love helping others.


----------



## pjc

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



Victor_inox said:


> You are mistaken brother, a lot of members here help each other with CL ads, shipping, etc. others snatching cheap goodies to make a quick buck.
> I helped a few and being helped as well.
> what do we profit aside from reputation?



I've helped and been helped also. I don't expect to make money on every sale and that's not my intent when I purchase every item. Far from it unfortunately. But in my example I mentioned buying 10. If I dropped $1300 on something I'd want to make some money from it.


----------



## Victor_inox

I don`t think it`s wrong to make money on hot deals, if you faster than me and willing to risk your time and money you expected to profit from it.


----------



## pjc

Victor_inox said:


> I don`t think it`s wrong to make money on hot deals, if you faster than me and willing to risk your time and money you expected to profit from it.


Yeah, exactly what I meant. 

Really did want to grab one of these for my wife's car. But missed out. Oh well.


----------



## Victor_inox

pjc said:


> Yeah, exactly what I meant.
> 
> Really did want to grab one of these for my wife's car. But missed out. Oh well.


 me to, i wanted one but will survive just fine without.


----------



## hurrication

*Re: What happened to the MS8 for $130 thread?*



Beckerson1 said:


> Sure I would be.
> 
> When talking about the Ebay ad though everything is covered as far as Ebay is concerned. The proper condition is described. It's a bit broad but that's up to the buyer to ask questions. Same thing as the situation as the above quote. It's a shame but anymore its always good to have the car looked at by a trusted individual before you buy.


The difference here is the seller is blatantly denying that these are the refurbed units with the Z part number when asked about them.


----------



## cajunner

one difference for me, is that I'm not a part of any Facebook groups.

so for the small portion of the population that exists here and not on Facebook, it would appear that "spreading the good news" about these refurb units, just reduced the chances of anyone here actually taking advantage before the wider audience of people who like scalpers, are in it for the money and just take 50 of whatever and flip them over the year one at a time.

That's the indignity of it, some of us are true, car audio freaks and would pull one cracker from the jar, while on Facebook there could be, (like here, too I guess) the opportunist looking to warehouse a shipment and make 150 per, as has happened so many times before.

For them, the jar holds a profit motive, nothing further. For many here, getting an MS-8 at the 130 buy-in means leaps and bounds towards their hobby ends, and part of the spirit of DIYMA participation.

For the people who don't care, well....

that says about enough, don't ya think?


----------



## pjc

I can see what you mean. I'm not on Facebook at all. I get on a couple other car audio forums and that about it. So yeah it decreases the chances, but it's part of it. 
As far as the money making comments I'm not gonna reply. That would go nowhere quick. 
But on a positive note maybe JBL will do these again since they obviously did great and sold them super fast. There is a couple Ininity amps on their eBay site at a decent price it seems. 




cajunner said:


> one difference for me, is that I'm not a part of any Facebook groups.
> 
> so for the small portion of the population that exists here and not on Facebook, it would appear that "spreading the good news" about these refurb units, just reduced the chances of anyone here actually taking advantage before the wider audience of people who like scalpers, are in it for the money and just take 50 of whatever and flip them over the year one at a time.
> 
> That's the indignity of it, some of us are true, car audio freaks and would pull one cracker from the jar, while on Facebook there could be, (like here, too I guess) the opportunist looking to warehouse a shipment and make 150 per, as has happened so many times before.
> 
> For them, the jar holds a profit motive, nothing further. For many here, getting an MS-8 at the 130 buy-in means leaps and bounds towards their hobby ends, and part of the spirit of DIYMA participation.
> 
> For the people who don't care, well....
> 
> that says about enough, don't ya think?


----------



## Victor_inox

cajunner said:


> one difference for me, is that I'm not a part of any Facebook groups.
> 
> so for the small portion of the population that exists here and not on Facebook, it would appear that "spreading the good news" about these refurb units, just reduced the chances of anyone here actually taking advantage before the wider audience of people who like scalpers, are in it for the money and just take 50 of whatever and flip them over the year one at a time.
> 
> That's the indignity of it, some of us are true, car audio freaks and would pull one cracker from the jar, while on Facebook there could be, (like here, too I guess) the opportunist looking to warehouse a shipment and make 150 per, as has happened so many times before.
> 
> For them, the jar holds a profit motive, nothing further. For many here, getting an MS-8 at the 130 buy-in means leaps and bounds towards their hobby ends, and part of the spirit of DIYMA participation.
> 
> For the people who don't care, well....
> 
> that says about enough, don't ya think?



Scalpers huh? Ingignity?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

My opinion of this deal and thread...

Anyone who feels the need to share the love of a good deal shouldn't have to answer to ANYBODY. The people who have a problem with it are just selfish.

Anyone who snatches up a bunch of refurbished units and flips for a profit as a new or even a used unit is a shady snake. I agree that car audio is worth what the buyer will pay for it. The seller should at least have the common courtesy to be honest.


----------



## bdmach1

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My opinion of this deal and thread...
> 
> Anyone who feels the need to share the love of a good deal shouldn't have to answer to ANYBODY. The people who have a problem with it are just selfish.
> 
> Anyone who snatches up a bunch of refurbished units and flips for a profit as a new or even a used unit is a shady snake. I agree that car audio is worth what the buyer will pay for it. The seller should at least have the common courtesy to be honest.



^^^THIS!

Couldn't have said it any better! One of the things I love about this place is how people go out of their way to help one another. It's very rare to find that in this day & age...


----------



## Carlton8000

If anyone picked up one of these and wants 2 make a profit off of me let me know please.


----------



## fcarpio

Carlton8000 said:


> If anyone picked up one of these and wants 2 make a profit off of me let me know please.


Ditto!


----------



## wrager

Beckerson1 said:


> Feel bad for the guy who paid 399.99 for it lol


Argh! That was me one month ago. I wonder if they will refund the difference. Most retailers will within 30 days.


----------



## pjc

I remember when those Streetwires dist blocks were the hot deal. Something like $42 from MTX. Yet I have never seen one pop up here for $42 plus shipping. They go for $80 or so it seems like. Nothing wrong with that. Some folks are making a few bucks. 
And since my comment about making a profit may have "offended" a few. I remember buying a pair of the dist blocks and shipping them to Canada for a fellow member and not making a dime. So not everything needs to be based on making money. But if someone wants to make money I'm not offended by it or think less of them.


----------



## Woosey

grow up people...

damn...


----------



## Lanson

If anybody wishes to sell one for a bit of a profit, please PM me. I already have one in my Flex but my new Focus ST will definitely need a processor.

Also, I could offer up a trade, maybe one of my Acoustic Elegance AV10's? lmk!


----------



## SQSPORTTRAC

Count me in if someone that bought multiple is looking to make a few bucks...i could use one.


----------



## Lanson

LOL I emailed Harman through the eBay contact us, begging for one.


----------



## Lanson

..aaaand I got a cheesy cop-out answer from Harman on eBay, lol.

Yes, I know to watch your auctions, jeez.


----------



## imjustjason

My son's came today, it was in a box, but not the original box. Had all the original foam and other packaging though. Protective plastic was still on the brain and the display. Looks barely used.


----------



## WhiteL02

Mine got here yesterday and seems to be in great shape with everything in a non factory box also. Very lucky to get one at this great price and looking forward to trying my first DSP.


----------



## sunshinefc3s

Same here, cardboard box, with factory foam. Everything looks nice and clean. Not even sure the unit was ever mounted. 
-a


----------



## Lanson

Remember, MS-8 Newbs, to read the epic MS-8 thread and pay particular attention to Andy's posts, take notes.


----------



## Valdemar

This makes me so mad. Haha


----------



## nadcicle

After getting mine and finding out it that it came in a styrofoam package like everyone else I'm starting to believe that the person that went after the Ebay seller selling a refurbished model with factory packaging could have possibly been unwarranted. His packaging was definitely different than ours as if he sent a unit in to get repaired and possible got back a refurbished model. Ah well. I've had my chance at working with the deq.8, dsp-88r, 360.3, and now this. I'm stoked as this leaves just 2 more units until i've tried all of the one's I wanted to try (HelixPro and ZapcoZ8).


----------



## sunshinefc3s

fourthmeal said:


> Remember, MS-8 Newbs, to read the epic MS-8 thread and pay particular attention to Andy's posts, take notes.


Yeah, lets start at page 1... (as he gets his HSA card ready to purchase reading glasses)


----------



## imjustjason

Also an excellent read on MS-8's.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...discussion/85136-ms-8-tips-tricks-thread.html


----------



## Darth SQ

JBL MS-8 manual.

http://www.jbl.com/images/media/MS_8_OM_EN.pdf

READ IT!
LEARN IT!
REFER TO IT!

:thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 1fishman

I've got $200 for one if someone has a extra MS-8. PM me


----------



## momax_powers

nadcicle said:


> After getting mine and finding out it that it came in a styrofoam package like everyone else I'm starting to believe that the person that went after the Ebay seller selling a refurbished model with factory packaging could have possibly been unwarranted. His packaging was definitely different than ours as if he sent a unit in to get repaired and possible got back a refurbished model. Ah well. I've had my chance at working with the deq.8, dsp-88r, 360.3, and now this. I'm stoked as this leaves just 2 more units until i've tried all of the one's I wanted to try (HelixPro and ZapcoZ8).


How would you rate it vs the three you've used before ...which was/is the best in your opinion


----------



## nadcicle

momax_powers said:


> How would you rate it vs the three you've used before ...which was/is the best in your opinion


Each one of them has their particular place in individual area of car audio. I cannot say one is any better than the other as each has a different set of features that you may/may not want or need vs the other. I can get each of them to sound as good as the next to my ear. Ultimately I'm an spl guy that likes a little quality, or am I a sound quality guy that likes a little spl? Idk, either way I've yet to play with the ms8 just yet and the dsp-88r just because of its remote knob and matching my ppi phantom amps. Oh, and also because it sounded just as good to me as the 360.3 which I made my money back on. I really do feel the helix pro could be my next big choice just because of the extra outputs though. What I want is the ability to link 2 or more sets together with the ability to use one external controller to have different presets vs changing all 3 depending on needs. I need a daily preset that allows just a touch of sub and a hp filter on my mid @ 80 sometimes. Then sometimes I need to let all the windows down and open doors to let my Brazilian style mids/highs go at it. OK so I'm 1 of like 20 people, but hey that's OK cause the ppi's are cheap enough to cut the mustard.


----------

